# Wanted: Fuji Tack Bike - frame or complete



## bianco (11 Nov 2007)

The title post pretty much states it all really. 

Can't find any for sale anywhere.

Thanks

Martin


----------



## piedwagtail91 (11 Nov 2007)

http://www.holcroscycles.com/productdetail/23/1146/Fuji-Track.html claim to have them, whether they do or not is another matter.
i wanted one but no one had my size. i gave up and got a pompino as it's only for road use.


----------



## Steve Austin (11 Nov 2007)

you got pm


----------



## bianco (11 Nov 2007)

Cheers guys, both those links were useful.

I know there's plenty of reviews of the pompino out there, but just to clarify, do they work well as a road bike or are they more of a crosser?

Cheers

Martin


----------



## piedwagtail91 (12 Nov 2007)

pompino is excellent on the road. granted i've only done 40 odd miles on it so far but it's solid as a rock (no flexing like my last fixed) and gives a very smooth ride, handling is great and there is no toe overlap when turning,well not for me anyhow.


----------

